# 49 foot python in indo



## dames1978 (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3845750/

video of huge reticulated python caught in indonesia.massive!!!! eats 5 dogs a week. proberly not malteses terriers but more like great danes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

5 dogs a month


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 27, 2006)

wasn't this one discovered to be fake? The story that is, something like they wont let anyone go in to get a true measurement ot something


----------



## dames1978 (Mar 27, 2006)

doesnt look to fake in the vid.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a news paper clipping that says it is 14.85 meters long and weighed 447 kilos.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 27, 2006)

I can never get those darn videos to work 

I didn't mean a fake snake, I meant a fake measurement. They wont let any "officials" in to measure it, everyone just has to go by what the keepers say


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 27, 2006)

> These giant pythons always shrink whenever a tape measure turns up.
> - Richard Shine



http://www.guardian.co.uk/g2/story/0,3604,1116074,00.html


----------



## nervous (Mar 27, 2006)

it has been measured it ended up being 22-23 foot 
some american dude measured it 
so they say on kingsnake.com


----------



## Retic (Mar 27, 2006)

That snake isn't even close to 49 feet long, it probably doesn't get close to 30 feet.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 27, 2006)

It was a lie. They measured it and it was found wanting!!!!


----------



## Retic (Mar 27, 2006)

A 49 foot snake would be immense, that is a big snake but you wouldn't even have to measure it to see it is about half that length.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.snopes.com/critters/wild/bigsnake.asp


----------



## tebz (Apr 7, 2006)

kool that rocks!!! except it aint 49 feet long


----------



## Elfling (Apr 26, 2006)

That is mad. Pity it isn't as big as it alegedly was, but it is still a monster. 

Gavin


----------



## Nagraj (Apr 26, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## RustyShadow (Apr 26, 2006)

ahh such compassion


----------



## RustyShadow (Apr 26, 2006)

ahh such compassion


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 26, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> I can never get those darn videos to work
> 
> y



are you using IE or firefox?
I sometimes have trouble with the movies in firefox , i just open them in IE and they work fine


----------



## mciver (May 12, 2006)

Bugger, I would have put in a bid for him, but my biggest enclosure is only a 48 footer. Can't be cramping him can we?
Paul
Me? Skeptical? I don't believe that.


----------

